# Any Syphon users around?



## Welshyeti (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello

Having recently splashed out on a Syphon and a propane burner/camping stove, I am using my syphon daily.

Wondered if anyone else is as religious with their Syphon? I bought a Hario 3-cup, although wish I had a 5 cup already.

Find it flavoursome and gentle, as well as delicious!

I quickly bought a metal permanent filter as the cloth one just got too dirty.

I used 300g of water (approx) with about 24g of coffee - ground relatively finely, but not espresso fineness.

I love it. Want to see if it can be improved.

Any advice? Tips? Any coffees to recommend for a Syphon-specific?

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I love my syphon maker. It's probably my favourite coffee. I use it weekly, and occasionally treat my work mates to a nice coffee. Everyone loves the theatre of it all.

This link is useful and is worth a read.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22892-Syphon-Coffee


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Out of interest, where did you purchase your metal filter? I can only seem to find paper ones when ever I've looked.


----------



## Welshyeti (Nov 19, 2014)

jtldurnall said:


> Out of interest, where did you purchase your metal filter? I can only seem to find paper ones when ever I've looked.


Got mine from https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00MNH14Q2/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_M8OpwbRWW45F6


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Amazing, I'll have to grab one. Any difference in the cup?


----------



## Welshyeti (Nov 19, 2014)

@jtldurnall No difference in flavour. Just cleaner!


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Ordered! Needed an excuse to dust off my syphon.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Using a metal sieve filter not to be confused with the Hario metal paper filter holder, will allow more brew colloids (oils and fines) through. Paper filters trap a percentage of them. The brew will have more mouthfeel as a result.


----------



## Welshyeti (Nov 19, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Using a metal sieve filter not to be confused with the Hario metal paper filter holder, will allow more brew colloids (oils and fines) through. Paper filters trap a percentage of them. The brew will have more mouthfeel as a result.


I don't understand. Which is better? I love my Syphon and want to make it as good as possible!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Using a Hario paper filter like  this  will trap fines and some coffee oils. The resultant brew is described as 'cleaner' i.e. lower in brew colloids (fines plus coffee oils). Using a metal sieve filter as shown above will allow all the coffee oils and some fines through into the brew. This produces a bigger body/mouthfeel. Neither is better per se - it's a matter of personal preference. Suggest you try both and see what you think. You will need to adjust your grind for both methods going finer for the metal sieve filter.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

I got one for Christmas last year but with an alcohol burner, used it quite a lot but started to gather dust when I got my espresso machine running soundly.

I enjoy the theatre of it and prefer it in the cup to other filter coffees but unfortunately the faff means that the V60 wins out most often for filter.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I absolutely agree, maintaining a cloth filter can be a huge faff. Amazon have dispatched my metal filter so looking forward to trying it out. I hope it's not a huge difference in the cup tbh, as I do enjoy a syphon brew when I can be bothered with the clean up.


----------

